# videos formation well logging



## eliker bahij (22 مايو 2013)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]السلام[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]videos formation well logging[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Introduction to Well Logging
http://mediafire.com/?p0j72cjaqq53fuh
Well Logging Tools and Techniques
http://mediafire.com/?fblb0b73thqtecb
Formation Evaluation Using Well Logging Measurement
http://mediafire.com/?mt32oa1sbud5ut1
The Dipmeter
http://mediafire.com/?orksl9krdfoxgqu
mud correction-density
http://mediafire.com/?hc9mhmjash4q72n
Neutron Log
http://mediafire.com/?k5d4vdskkkw2i5m
http://mediafire.com/?a5telzb328fqwlc
Well logging Movie
http://mediafire.com/?2dkqla92blyblp9
http://mediafire.com/?63bbdz910kcphn4
http://mediafire.com/?3427ej6rlegxg1s

وفقكم الله[/FONT]​ A new link will open and you should copy the link which is shown like this :
Redirection vers : _Well logging Movie - Part 2.3gp_ 
Past the link on your browser and this wil enable you to go the provided site.​


----------



## eliker bahij (6 يونيو 2013)

“If you are really thankful, what do you do? You share.”​


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (28 يوليو 2013)

THanks a lot


----------

